# Agriculture termites



## chaddivin (Oct 12, 2010)

I have a lot of termites in bermuda pastures. Does anyone have experience with killing them? I know I have to disturb them before spraying. Thinking of mounting a boom in rear of chain link harrow. If I spray for them once, does anyone knw if they will be gone, or will they come back? Started last year with drought, and have just continued to get worse. Thanks for your help and advice.


----------



## downtownjr (Apr 8, 2008)

This all I could find, same as you were saying... http://forages.tamu.edu/PDF/PESTS%20OF%20PERMANENT%20AND%20IMPROVED%20PASTURES.pdf


----------

